# Does Anyone Have This Puppia Harness?



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Would this type of harness be appropriate for warm days? I can't tell if it is made from a really thick material.

Also, if you have this harness, do you like it and think it is worth the money for the quality.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Those are really cute. I only have the leash kind and Myah is able to sneek out of it real easy. Where can you buy them?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Myah's mom said:


> Those are really cute. I only have the leash kind and Myah is able to sneek out of it real easy. Where can you buy them?


I don't really know where you can buy them; I just came across this picture while looking at something else online (the site didn't seem real reliable/reputable). I am sure there are vendors on here who sell Puppia though.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i was looking to buy one too , i read a few posts that said they come away very easy .
changed my mind then .


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't like them personally. They don't fit Nikki right, and they don't seem secure to me. But it's personal preference, others love them.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I have that one for Chloe. I keep her coat long, if she it for long period it causes knots. Alvin has a Betsy and Barnie which seems like it would be cooler. I already put and order with Crystal for a Betsy and Barnie for Chloe.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I have several of this style for Libby. As long as they fit just right, I'm pleased with them. 

Regular harnesses drive me bonkers. She gets very excited and wiggles around so much, the vest style is just easier for us to use.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought one for Sammy to use but one time, after we had came back from our walk, I was standing with the leash while sorting through the mails, he somehow managed to slip out. :blink:. We haven't touched it since.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't tried this one, but it appears to be a thicker cotton material. Cotton is breathable, of course, but I'm not sure if it would be the best option for REALLY hot weather. Some vest-style ones are more mesh-like I think, and then there are step-ins which don't take up a lot of body space so they would be good for hot weather as well.

If you want to try an el-cheapo one of these, Walmart carries something identical right now...they have 2 color choices (pink, and I forget the other color...probably light blue?) for around $7. They fasten the same way, etc.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I threw mine out because it does not secures 100%. We almost lost our malt when she kept pulling on the leash and broke free....she ran across the road and we were lucky to catch up with her and pick her up.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have that one at my store Nicole. It would be a bit warm on really hot days. You may want to try the Pacific by Puppia. It is the same jacket style but made of breathable mesh.

Mine have used all the styles for the Puppia Harnesses for almost 3 years now and have never once slipped out. The only way they can slip out is either they are in the wrong size, (possibly in between sizes) where the opening around the neck is too big, or if the girth is not adjusted snug enough in the style that slips over the head. I have brought the Bessie and Barnie in for those that are what I call, 'in betweeners'. Or in between sizes. Thought I had finally gotten harnesses to fit every dog regardless of breed, size and shape. Then Miss Callie came along and she's an 'in betweener' for both Puppia and Bessie and Barnie!:blush: Loved FouFou Dog's new mesh version of the Buddy Belt (brought in a few to try) but she's too small for their smallest one. So I'm still searching for her. I'm looking into bringing in some Susan Lanci harnesses, but they are in a price bracket that not everyone would want for an every day harness.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I have that harness for Tucker & Cooper and love it! My two do not pull on their leash, so I have never had a problem with them getting out of it on their own. I do think the material is a little heavy for summer, so I also bought the Pacific Puppia. It is mesh and seems much cooler. We usually go outside mornings or evenings...not the heat of the day.

We got ours through Crystal. She is really good at helping you choose the correct size. We are happy with them! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a Puppia harness and love it for Tyler. It fits him just right and while I had trouble with other thinner harnesses this one stays securely on him. As Crystal said, if it fits right it's perfect. I should really also look at a mesh one for the hot weather. I'm also loving the vest I got from her for him. I get so many compliments.:chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have one, and like it. It's not the same pattern, but it is the same style. Bogie's harness is thick, and I don't use it in the summer. I have used it quite a bit, and Bogie has never managed to pull out of it. I think it depends on fit. Unfortunately, it is not very adjustable. You really need to have the right size and a good fit. It's great for Bogie since he is cut short, but would never work for Cassie with her long coat.


----------

